

Tell HN: IActionable Makes the Top 16 for AppQuest 2011 - vyrotek

Our startup has been thrown into the spotlight by making it into the Top 16 of Salesforce.com's App Quest contest. It's obviously an exciting and nerve-racking time for us. We've come a long way since we original posted the concept here on HN over a year ago and made the plunge to work full-time on our platform.<p>I'm very interested in getting some new feedback on our platform, Salesforce application and general direction. We've made a huge pivot to concentrate on employee engagement and I think we've made a good choice.
======
vyrotek
Clickable: <http://iactionable.com>

If you're interested in learning more about our Salesforce contest entry you
can check our our latest blog article: [http://iactionable.com/engage-by-
iactionable-makes-the-top-1...](http://iactionable.com/engage-by-iactionable-
makes-the-top-16-for-appquest-2011/)

